# am i eligible?



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi all..i need valuable inputs from u all.Im IT professional having 1 year exp in 
Engineering college as lecturer and 4+ years of exp in IT field.

Am i eligible for applying canada PR? 
Is it a gud decision?
Is it better to apply thru agent/ by own?
How is the job market for IT ppl in canada?

ur suggestions are most valuable to me...

Thanks in advance,


----------

